# Dumb puppy questions....



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

please bear with me here...

is it normal for a puppy to take a crap that is almost twice as long as his own body is??? :-o:-o

and would it be bad if I let Yoda continue to nurse as long as this bitch will feed him????like, what would you think if you saw a video of him at 1yr old still nursing???? :-o

would that be like the ladies that still breast feed their kids at 5-6-7 years old...Because I think that is totally fine


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Exactly how much egg nog have you had? What was the ratio of nog to rum?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jackie Lockard said:


> Exactly how much egg nog have you had? What was the ratio of nog to rum?


nothing yet...did get a bottle of rum today though...have not cracked it open yet...


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> nothing yet...did get a bottle of rum today though...have not cracked it open yet...


Hey how are the pups looking btw?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jason Davis said:


> Hey how are the pups looking btw?


LOOKING??,, if you look at the latest FB pics..you would donate money to save them all...I did not want to post those pics. even offered to donate..to save them from myself..the pics were so bad...

other than that they are looking super...but time is the ultimate judge (as YOU know)..

here is Yoda...(repost of video) my (2nd) pick male..not the one I wanted..but not too shabby...IMHO, at this point...almost 7 weeks..4-5 times out of my house..1-2 times out of my yard...in 35 mph winds..all new prey objects he never saw before...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3r-ievqmaE

I would not normally do all this crazy stuff with a pup (disclaimer).. it was for video for potential customers....


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> please bear with me here...
> 
> is it normal for a puppy to take a crap that is almost twice as long as his own body is??? :-o:-o
> 
> ...


Have you been hanging out with Peter?


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> LOOKING??,, if you look at the latest FB pics..you would donate money to save them all...I did not want to post those pics. even offered to donate..to save them from myself..the pics were so bad...
> 
> other than that they are looking super...but time is the ultimate judge (as YOU know)..
> 
> ...




Lookin good. I know this is your females first litter, correct? Has the sire had any previous litters?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jason Davis said:


> Lookin good. I know this is your females first litter, correct? Has the sire had any previous litters?


nope..you know this..YOU own his brother for Christs' Sakes...LOL

time will tell..so far so good..


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Have you been hanging out with Peter?


not following you..

oh NOW i get it...joking..although I am interested in finding out when this crazy dutch bitch will finally tell him to fukk off...he already thought he was gonna try to fight her...she handles that amazingly well...did not grab him and kill him...so far so good..


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Just out of a gross sense of curiosity, how did you guess his crap was x2 the length of his body? unravel & measuring tape?:-& Just kidding. He looks like he's got a lot of potential for bite work. Nice focus on the tug.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ricardo Ashton said:


> Just out of a gross sense of curiosity, how did you guess his crap was x2 the length of his body? unravel & measuring tape?:-& Just kidding. He looks like he's got a lot of potential for bite work. Nice focus on the tug.


it was an estimate...approx,,,24 inches  mybe i should without his food and make him search for it..THAT IS the ticket, or so i hear..


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

only works if they been socially isolated as well, builds drive.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> nothing yet...did get a bottle of rum today though...have not cracked it open yet...


You need to drink it fast because you are obviously going through "DT" hallucinations!](*,):razz:

That OP is a beaut!:razz:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> it was an estimate...approx,,,24 inches  mybe i should without his food and make him search for it..THAT IS the ticket, or so i hear..


Punish him for being a pig and make him eat it!#-o


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> only works if they been socially isolated as weoll, builds drive.


i do "amost"? feel sorry for my own dogs, based on FB, youtube, and other public media....even though I DO concur that my puppies would put most puppy lovers in the US ER (Emercency Room)

the dog has been hidden in a concrete box her whole life and neglected..but I tried...
I have taken an interest in your research progress..  LOL

THE dog is interested in YOUR thesis..i tried to famliarize he to YOUR name,,let me know, what else you need for you research// I am game for whatever...civil..killl mode...kill/prey mode....ffight mode...defenseeeeee mode..or (fight) in case you cannot tell the difference..
let me know..............
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQIMxkxetg0


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

I thought they were just different names for the same thing????


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> I thought they were just different names for the same thing????


"the same thing" can vary greatly..

just to be fair,,it could be the puppy skeleton I offered you, to avoid customs...


I will answer your inquiries here, YES if the pup is dead, it WILL not pass inspection......for live animals....TBC.........................


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

no prob just add water on arrival, it was your suggestion, i just said shove him down near yr nut sack.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

joby can i ask for the sire and dams pedigre? pups looks alsome to me :twisted:


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> i do "amost"? feel sorry for my own dogs, based on FB, youtube, and other public media....even though I DO concur that my puppies would put most puppy lovers in the US ER (Emercency Room)
> 
> the dog has been hidden in a concrete box her whole life and neglected..but I tried...
> I have taken an interest in your research progress..  LOL
> ...


 
WoW!! Petey has his own Youtube vid now...Lots of love. Damn Joby let that dog out stop isolating it and making it hate Petey!


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

i found alot of info about this pairing on pedigredatabase


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> nope..you know this..YOU own his brother for Christs' Sakes...LOL
> 
> time will tell..so far so good..


Lol yes I own his brother but I don't know anything about his breeding history!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jason Davis said:


> Lol yes I own his brother but I don't know anything about his breeding history!


neither do I


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

kenneth roth said:


> i found alot of info about this pairing on pedigredatabase


Super Duper..


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> neither do I




Well this will be a good learning experience for both of us then. I'm curious to see what he produces with a bitch like yours. I'll also be looking to purchase a breeding female in the future for Sniper, so this could give me an idea of what type of female to buy to compliment Snipers lines, although he's a very different dog than his brother.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

which pups aren't reserved ? what i have read these pups gona be cool


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

kenneth roth said:


> which pups aren't reserved ? what i have read these pups gona be cool


All of the pups shown on here are gone...


----------

